# Lost in Space launch site terminology



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

As an adjunct to the Master Want List, I thought we should get our terminology straight. I've heard folks refer to the launch pad structure as the "launch gantry". As I understand the usage, a rocket gantry is the tower _alongside_ a rocket; NOT the launch pad itself. 

So, in the case of Lost in Space, there is a launch pad, which the ship sits directly on, before launch. There are also three gantry towers, each sitting on a tracked base, immediately surrounding the pad. One of these gantries is situated directly opposite the ship's upper hull hatch. 

Although the tracked bases have entrance doors with stairs at ground level, it is not clear(in the pilot) how the Robinson party made their way through the gantry to board the ship. In the third season episode "The Time Merchant", however, the gantry opposite the hatch is shown with an elevator and bridgeway to the hatch.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Light towers. Since they didn't assist the Jupiter on launch.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> Light towers. Since they didn't assist the Jupiter on launch.


How do you know that? You can't even see the crew bridgeway, in the pilot special effects shots.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Um....LIS is STILL just a TV show. The part the J2 sat on ...OK Launch tower. The towers on the treads are still just light towers as can be seen by examining the photos of the towers today. 

In the episode where Dr. Smith went back in time, their was a ramp. Show where the crane working THAT was during the Pilot or "Reluctant Stowaway"!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*gantry or support*

Jim keys wood have the best scratched built example of this, with catwalk going over to the upper hatch, what ever you wanna call it, it wood be a nice addtion to the PL kit.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> ...Show where the crane working THAT was during the Pilot or "Reluctant Stowaway"!


Crane working what?!? On _Lost in Space_?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

woof359 said:


> Jim keys wood have the best scratched built example of this, with catwalk going over to the upper hatch, what ever you wanna call it, it wood be a nice addtion to the PL kit.


Yup! :thumbsup:


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

The mobile towers were supposed to be elevators. Not sure why they needed them since the launch stand had built-in stairs but the towers themselves were made from the model RR bridge towers built for "Von Ryan's Express". Just a little triva here.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

X15-A2 said:


> The mobile towers were supposed to be elevators. Not sure why they needed them since the launch stand had built-in stairs...


You mean the stairs that lead to the circular platform beneath the fusion core? How does one board the ship from there?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

climbing ropes?

I've always called the main structure a "launch cradle". It would make immenent sense that the light towers were elevators. Or, they are extremely beefy light towers!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

and what about them little stairs on the front of the towers, where the heck they suppose to go?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

woof359 said:


> and what about them little stairs on the front of the towers, where the heck they suppose to go?


To the ground?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Ignatz said:


> ...Or, (the gantries) are extremely beefy light towers!


Moebius likes big models. Here's a prop that could be sold at IKEA as a floor lamp.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Yeah, but then they'd have to be given made-up scandinavian sounding names, like Irllen or Allwin. "Hey, those Allwins would look nice next to the Schondik with the maple finish." Now who would want that?
:hat:


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Ah the wacky world of Irwin Allen !

Given that the Jupiter II is endlessly taking off and landing on other worlds and does not need a checkout or refuelling, why on earth did they build a launch complex in the first place ?

Of course the real answers would be that they didn't think of that at the time, it adds "dramatic effect and scientific look" for a countdown, and most importantly, that details shouldn't get in the way of the show (notice I didn't say story ?)

Always good fun, if you don't take it seriously. And nothing beats the robot !


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Mr. Wabac said:


> Ah the wacky world of Irwin Allen !
> 
> Given that the Jupiter II is endlessly taking off and landing on other worlds and does not need a checkout or refuelling, why on earth did they build a launch complex in the first place ?
> 
> ...


 
Because the "Launch sequence" Used in Lost In Space came from the original pilot episode.

The Ship was originally the Gemini 12 and did not have a Lower Level OR Landing gear.
It wasn't until the show was picked up as a series, that the Lower Level and landing gear was added. The pilot version of the ship WAS well thought out, and IMHO A better version. I believe the Pilot ship was supposed to hover over it's landing area, then gently land permantly.
Granted the show pushed the limits of Credibility, but when it initinally started it was good solid Sci-Fi.

Regards,
BP


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I wood love to get hold of some of irwins notes and see how the Gemini was suppose to be used after the pilot.I have seen the story board of the Giligan idea,with the holes in the hull, never liked that at all, i was so glad they got back into space at the end of season 1.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK FOLKS.....


For yet another chuckle regarding the light towers. So IF one tower had an elevator, how would you open the doors to get to the Jupiter 2's upper hatch??? Notice the lattice work facing the Jupiter on all sides! All 3 towers seem to have lattice blocking any access.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

woof359 said:


> I wood love to get hold of some of irwins notes and see how the Gemini was suppose to be used after the pilot.I have seen the story board of the Giligan idea,with the holes in the hull, never liked that at all, i was so glad they got back into space at the end of season 1.


In the first pilot, when making his first diary entry after the crash, John said he hoped the ship could be repaired, and fly again.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

beatlepaul said:


> ...The pilot version of the ship WAS well thought out, and IMHO A better version...Granted the show pushed the limits of Credibility, but when it initinally started it was good solid Sci-Fi.


I certainly liked the original pilot premise better. But I _love_ the Jupiter 2's landing gear! And the robot, especially as played in the beginning. Not so much the must-destroy, and kill Will stuff; but rather the more realistic, less silly and sentimental behavior. Add those, leave out Smith and the lower deck, and you've got a winner.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> ...how would you open the (elevator) doors to get to the Jupiter 2's upper hatch??? Notice the lattice work facing the Jupiter on all sides!...


Remember the Star Trek scene where Gary Seven and his cat were riding an open platform elevator? That's how we lost Eugene Robinson.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

woof359 said:


> and what about them little stairs on the front of the towers, where the heck they suppose to go?


And, what else was in the enclosed tower bases? A Tang machine? A Space Invaders game? A sports bar?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

a Treadmill..............LOL


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Y3a said:


> a Treadmill..............LOL


A Bathroom


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

A Mold-A-Rama machine...


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

A make-up service for the girls in the J-2...

Who knows...


Best regards,

Alberto


_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Moebius said:


> A Mold-A-Rama machine...


Man, that brings back memories! I have a very few of those waxy-plastic treasures. One is a pink pagoda-like piece from Grauman's Chinese Theatre.

Someone should have one of those machines which molds LiS robots...:thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

toyroy said:


> Man, that brings back memories! I have a very few of those waxy-plastic treasures. One is a pink pagoda-like piece from Grauman's Chinese Theatre.
> 
> Someone should have one of those machines which molds LiS robots...:thumbsup:


That would be cool! I still have a dinosaur from the NY World's Fair. Fun stuff.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://mcdermot3.home.mindspring.com/Moldarama/MoldaWerks.gif[/IMG-LEFT]


I used to have a Mercury capsule and the Three Wise Monkeys.

Now those machines have gone the way of record-your-own-voice booths. Yes, I remember those too!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I haven't been to the Sci-Fi museum in Seattle- they may already have some Mold-A-Ramas. Anyway, they _should_ have, at least, a Robby the Robot.


----------

